# Horrorcore/Deathrap



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es hier auch noch Fans dieser großartigen Musikrichtung? Was hört ihr so?

Für mich ist Necro einer der besten überhaupt, sicherlich der beste Amirapper. Tracks wie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-r43OpV1yA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX0fVsCE92w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPd1BVWlqQ...feature=related sind einfach Kunstwerke.

Sowas wie ICP mit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHRnKYY5raY ist dann nicht ganz so künstlerisch wertvoll, aber immer wieder gut.

Was deutschen Horrorcore angeht ist sicherlich MC Basstard der King:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBGeaMAMCyg

Mit Takti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjcoypt6768...feature=related


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir mal aus Neugier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBGeaMAMCyg angehört, und prommt stellt sich mir ne lustige Frage.

Steht auf dem Cover solcher "Musik" um wie weit der IQ beim hören sinkt?

Fals ich zu voreingenommen wirke bitte ich dich zu erläutern was genau es sich mit dieser Musikrichtung aufsich hat! Und ob eine tiefere Botschafft hinter den Texten steckt die sich mir leider nicht erschließen möchte.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hab mir mal aus Neugier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBGeaMAMCyg angehört, und prommt stellt sich mir ne lustige Frage.
> 
> Steht auf dem Cover solcher "Musik" um wie weit der IQ beim hören sinkt?
> 
> Fals ich zu voreingenommen wirke bitte ich dich zu erläutern was genau es sich mit dieser Musikrichtung aufsich hat! Und ob eine tiefere Botschafft hinter den Texten steckt die sich mir leider nicht erschließen möchte.


Ich weiß nicht, warum beim Anblick von schönen Frauen der IQ sinken sollte. Wenn du nie Pornographie anschaust und auch keine leicht bekleideten Damen im Sommer z.B., bist du natürlich zu so einer Meinung berechtigt. Desweiteren hat Fraunarzt den wohl zweifellos schlechtesten Part des Tracks, und was haben Takti und Basstard damit zu tun, dass er den Track auf sein Album mit so einem Cover gepackt hat? Der Track war z.B. auch auf Dogma - Gegen die Zeit

Zu der Frage: Ob der Künstler etwas damit aussagen will, bleibt ihm natürlich selbst überlassen, da setzt ihm das Genre keine Grenzen. MC Basstard hat z.B. ziemlich viele Aussagen in seinen Texten.
[entfernt]


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Bitte unterlaßt die persönlichen Beleidigungen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt net mal gewusst, dass es diese Stile gibt.
Aber ich finde es persönlich auch net gut. Da fehlen mir einfach gute Instrumentals. Und die Vocals sind auch nicht gerade so berauschend. Und die Texte ergeben für mich keinen weiteren Sinn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlM5gf8_ors
Da hör ich so ein Klassiklied lieber. Das ist übrigens mein Lieblingsklassik Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gegen so ein Klassiklied stinken von der Raffinesse alle heutigen Lieder ab. Das ist einfach so, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet. Aber natürlich höre ich auch nicht soo gerne Klassik. Man muss es einfach würdigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was ich damit sagen will: Ich kann weder durch Raffinesse oder durch meinen Geschmack irgendetwas Gutes in diesem Stil finden.


----------



## TheGui (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum beim Anblick von schönen Frauen der IQ sinken sollte.


Komisch... aber ok, ich sag dir bescheit wen ich mit den Ohren sehen kan!


Der schrieb:


> Zu der Frage: Ob der Künstler etwas damit aussagen will, bleibt ihm natürlich selbst überlassen, da setzt ihm das Genre keine Grenzen. MC Basstard hat z.B. ziemlich viele Aussagen in seinen Texten.
> [entfernt]


Du hast mich da glaub missverstanden.

Ich meinte ob es eine Botschafft, ne Aussage oder vileicht auch nur ne Geschichte gibt die man im Text widerfindet.

Aber ok, du scheinst ja wie es offensichtlich ist auf die "bösen" Wörter und das "Hardcoredeathgoresplattermotherf*ckergedöngs" zu stehen... wie unerwartet >_>

naja, machs gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Was hört ihr so?


zum glück nicht das gepostete...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt grade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-r43OpV1yA angehört und sehe keinen unterschied zu normalen rap
kann mich da mal wer aufklären was es mit diesen musikrichtungen auf sich hat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Es komtm kein F*ck vorß Schwarze werden nicht verhasst? Ich versteh leider nix :O. Vllt ist es ja 1 der genannten Dinge. Es ist Deathrap, weil das Wort F*ck tot ist.
Death Rap is the fifth studio album by American hip hop musician Necro, released on September 11, 2007 by Psycho+Logical-Records through Koch Distribution.
Das ist das Album von denen Achsoooo XD
Horrorcore ist ein Subgenre des Hip Hop. Diesem Stil zugeordnet werden Rap-Künstler, die in ihren Texten morbide Themen behandeln. Oft sind die Szenarios Horror- oder Splatterfilmen entliehen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hab mir mal aus Neugier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBGeaMAMCyg angehört, und prommt stellt sich mir ne lustige Frage.
> 
> Steht auf dem Cover solcher "Musik" um wie weit der IQ beim hören sinkt?
> 
> Fals ich zu voreingenommen wirke bitte ich dich zu erläutern was genau es sich mit dieser Musikrichtung aufsich hat! Und ob eine tiefere Botschafft hinter den Texten steckt die sich mir leider nicht erschließen möchte.






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt net mal gewusst, dass es diese Stile gibt.
> Aber ich finde es persönlich auch net gut. Da fehlen mir einfach gute Instrumentals. Und die Vocals sind auch nicht gerade so berauschend. Und die Texte ergeben für mich keinen weiteren Sinn.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlM5gf8_ors
> Da hör ich so ein Klassiklied lieber. Das ist übrigens mein Lieblingsklassik Lied
> ...


Halte ich für ein Gerücht, es gibt genug Künstler, die in keinster Weise klassischen Komponisten nachstehen.





TheGui schrieb:


> Komisch... aber ok, ich sag dir bescheit wen ich mit den Ohren sehen kan!
> 
> Du hast mich da glaub missverstanden.
> 
> ...


Ich habe dir ja gesagt, dass es jeden Künsterler frei steht, was er mit seinem Text machen kann. Wenn du ein bestimmtes Lied meinst, sag das einfach.


Und nein, mir geht es nicht um böse Wörter und solche Dinge.




DER schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt grade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-r43OpV1yA angehört und sehe keinen unterschied zu normalen rap
> kann mich da mal wer aufklären was es mit diesen musikrichtungen auf sich hat?


Was meinst du mir normalem Rap?


Nunja, Deathrap und Horrorcore zeichnen sich z.B. durch Splatter-Texte oder mystische, okkulte Texte aus.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es komtm kein F*ck vorß Schwarze werden nicht verhasst? Ich versteh leider nix :O. Vllt ist es ja 1 der genannten Dinge. Es ist Deathrap, weil das Wort F*ck tot ist.
> Death Rap is the fifth studio album by American hip hop musician Necro, released on September 11, 2007 by Psycho+Logical-Records through Koch Distribution.
> Das ist das Album von denen Achsoooo XD
> Horrorcore ist ein Subgenre des Hip Hop. Diesem Stil zugeordnet werden Rap-Künstler, die in ihren Texten morbide Themen behandeln. Oft sind die Szenarios Horror- oder Splatterfilmen entliehen.



Deathrap ist nicht nur das Album.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nunja, Deathrap und Horrorcore zeichnen sich z.B. durch Splatter-Texte oder mystische, okkulte Texte aus.



also ist deathrap nichts weiter als normaler rap (normaler gesang und normale beats) nur sind die texte so in etwas wie bei CC oder irgendeiner pagan band? :O

EDIT:
da hab ich doch tatsächlich deathcore geschrieben xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab beim Googeln nur das Album gefunden. Von Stil keine Spur...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also ist deathrap nichts weiter als normaler rap (normaler gesang und normale beats) nur sind die texte so in etwas wie bei CC oder irgendeiner pagan band? :O
> 
> EDIT:
> da hab ich doch tatsächlich deathcore geschrieben xD


Kann man eventuell so sagen, die behandeln sicher öfters Themen, die oft von Metalbands aufgegriffen werden. Allerdings werten auch teilweise düstere Beats verwendet und der Gesang bzw. das Rappen kann bis ins Growlen gehen und auch gruselig geflüstert werden, wenn man das so nennen will.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim Googeln nur das Album gefunden. Von Stil keine Spur...





Horrorcore wird auch deutlich öfters benutzt und es kann auch gut sein, dass Deathrap fast nur mit Necro in Verbindung gebracht wird.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

mhh... könntest du mir vielleicht ein lied zeigen wo auch mal growling vorkommt?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Wobei man das natürlich auch nicht umbedingt als richtiges Growlen bezeichnen kann.

Blokkmonsta z.B., mag ich aber selber auch nicht umbedingt, vielleicht gefällts ja dir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdVP3Nbhzgg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNb4HDiAZVA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, das meint Lachmann nicht grad mit Growls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Zitat:
Gleich klingelts an der Tür. Lachmann steht davor. Mach nicht auf!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich sagte ja auch, dass das nicht umbedingt Growls sein müssen, errinert nur teilweise recht stark daran und geht eindeutig in die Richtung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

es geht in die richtung, das stimmt. aber das ist nix für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Für mich ist Necro einer der besten überhaupt, sicherlich der beste Amirapper. Tracks wie
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-r43OpV1yA



Naja, er schreit "BITCH" und Rhythmusgefühl scheint ein Fremdword für ihn zu sein. Irgendwie ein 08/15 Rapper.

Aber ich bin auch kein Fan dieser Musikrichtung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, er schreit "BITCH" und Rhythmusgefühl scheint ein Fremdword für ihn zu sein. Irgendwie ein 08/15 Rapper.
> 
> Aber ich bin auch kein Fan dieser Musikrichtung.


Necro ist flowtechnisch einer der Besten, lässt sich gut an


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNrMKoqrt9U

und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPd1BVWlqQ...feature=related

erkennen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Also Taktloss hat sich ja wohl schon länger mit diesem Musikstil befasst. Objektiv betrachtet sagen wir "Unwissenden" halt, dass es scheiße ist. Aber Er hat sich halt schon länger mit auseinander gesetzt und damit sollte er mehr Ahnung haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mein ich ernst.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Necro hat´s drauf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> trotzdem kacka


Och mann...
Du komsmt gegen jmd. nur mit Gewalt und Komplimenten an... anders funzt es nicht XD.
Aber mal im ernst, Horror ist das für mich net. Rob Zombie hatn paar "Horrorlieder".


----------



## Fiqqsaw (25. Januar 2010)

@ Der Taktlosse Vernichter:
Schade das du diese großartige Musikrichtung nicht wirklich mit Argumenten stärken kannst. 
Horrorcore beinhaltet in der Mehrzahl wirklich geschickt dargestellte Wortspiele und Ironie, das beste Beispiel ist sicher ICP, sucht mal auf youtube nach "Suicide Hotline"

In ihren Liedern herrschen die Ironie und die sarkastischen Texte vor, wie in dem gerade gezeigten Lied.

Bei anderen Künstlern (Axe Murder Boyz) ist es wiederum die düstere Atmosphäre, die diesen Hip-Hop zum Horrorcore macht, gut belegt wird das mit dem Lied "My Shadow"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JX6P9273TzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese Lieder zeichnen sich nicht durch Gewalt, sondern durch einen beklemmenden Sound aus. Klar gibt es extrem brutale Horrorcore-Künstler, du hast hier Necro aufgezählt, ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Wirkliche Gewalt ist bei Dj Bless aka Sutter Kain vorhanden, der auch klassische Elemente des Death Metal verarbeitet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWYRsL4uS04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beim deutschen Horrorcore sind die bekanntesten Künstler mit sicherheit Mc Basstard und TAK.
Als du Blokkmonsta aufgezählt hast, hast du eine Genregrenze übertreten, was für mich eigentlich ein Verbrechen an dieser Musik darstellt. Blokkmonsta sowie die ganze Hirntot Posse machen Psychocore. In diesen Liedern geht es eigentlich nur um Gewalt und um's Abschlachten, ein verdammt dummes Prinzip wenn es nach mir geht.
Gute deutsche Horrorcore-Künstler wären: Sicc, Schlafwandler, 4.9.0.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

hey geil endlich jemand der mal mehr von der thematik versteht als takti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Musik immer noch Scheisse o.O auch wenn du mir sagen würdest Einstein hat die Mukke erfunden, ich würds immer noch Scheisse finden o.O, nix gegen dich, du kannst wenigstens diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt MIR gefällts einfach nicht weil ich den Sinn dahinter nicht ganz sehe, aber gibt ja auch noch unzählige andere Menschen :>


----------



## Fiqqsaw (26. Januar 2010)

Die Musik muss ja auch niemand cool finden, hab ich ja gar nicht verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wollte ich nicht, das Horrorcore nur als kranke Psychomukke mit übertriebener Gewalt dargestellt wird...

Ich hab versucht ein wenig Licht da hinein zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für's lesen und vlt. auch für's anhören.


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Die Musik muss ja auch niemand cool finden, hab ich ja gar nicht verlangt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Einige hier hören Grindcore und pösen Deathmetal..wir hören doch selber kranke Psychomucke mit übertriebener Gewalt und es GEFÄLLT MIR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Also..der Grind *g* )


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Einige hier hören Grindcore und pösen Deathmetal..wir hören doch selber kranke Psychomucke mit übertriebener Gewalt und es GEFÄLLT MIR!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nunmal so aber Grindcore find ich schon etwas krank xD Death Metal is schon cool aber Grindcore ist für mich eigendlich nur gore xD 
Psychomucke hören hier wenn man Death Metal mitzählt sicher viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (29. Januar 2010)

Frauenarzt und Orgasmus als Beispiel, genauso wie Taktlos und Bastard haben garantiert nicht viel mit Kunst zu tun als eher mit reinem FUN 
der auch ganz sicher nicht aussagen soll was die Künstler verkörpern oder anstreben.
Taktlos und Bastard meinen das was sie sagen HOFFENTLICH nicht ernst weil es teilweise zu den härtesten Texten zählt die im, ich nenne is 
hier einfach mal, Deutsch HipHop je zustande gekommen ist.

Zitat:" Ich gebe dir eine Waffe in die Hand auf mich gerichtet, und sage schiess! PENG... Daneben. Schiess Nochmal! PENG scheisse du Hur**sohn"

Wo das künstlerisch wertvoll sein soll möchte mir bitte einmal jemand nahelegen! Aber ganz nebenbei höre ich auch sehr gerne alles aus dieser Richtung,
betrachte es aber nicht ernst da das sicher ein ganz falscher Weg wäre... Bastard und Taktlos sind nur durch ihre absoluten gestörten Texte im
Underground bekannt geworden, nicht durch das was man ansonsten Deutsche HipHop Kultur nennt.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Januar 2010)

Heute, kann man ja fast an jeder Musikrichtung ein "-core" anhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Heute, kann man ja fast an jeder Musikrichtung ein "-core" anhängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deathschlagercore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Deathschlagercore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fänd ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, mal ganz im Ernst: Basstard und Taktloss sind nicht wirklich die härtesten von den Texten her, wenn ich mir da Mizz Teck Nine, Dr. Jekyll und insbesondere der Track "Rapper machen Stress" von Onkel Size und Dr. Faustus gehören zu den härtesten Sachen.
Teilweise ist das schon ernst gemeint, ein paar von den Künstlern waren ja auch mehrfach im Knast wegen Morddrohungen usw.

Und ein oder zwei Künstler haben zugegeben, sie seien krank. Ich denke einiges dürfte ernst gemeint sein, vor allen Dingen der Psychorap von Labels wie Hirntot, auch der nicht gewaltverherrlichende Horrorcore von Sicc und der 4.9.0. Crew ist ernst gemeint. Basstard sprüht ja schon vor Ironie, wer die nicht erkennt tut mir schon etwas Leid. Es mag teilweise etwas krank erscheinen, aber ist selbst die morbide Kunst nicht eine Art der Kunst?
Denkt mal drüber nach.
So far, Fiqqsaw


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> aber ist selbst die morbide Kunst nicht eine Art der Kunst?
> Denkt mal drüber nach.



Ich denke, da hab ich weiter oben schon was zu gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb mal noch aus meiner musikalischen Richtung ein Beispiel.
Dazu auch noch meine Lieblingsband Eisregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Da vielleicht manche das Lied schon kennen und als rechtsradikal einstufen, weil es von KZs "berichtet", müssten den Text mal genauer angucken und wird merken, das es vom Gegenteiligem zeugt. )
Ausschnitt aus dem Lied Krebskolonie:
(mal als Spoiler, damit es jüngeren nicht direkt ins Auge springt)


Spoiler



...
An vielen Stellen platzt mein Körper entzwei
Durch faulendes Fleisch seh ich die eigenen Knochen
Wenigstens nimmt der Virus einem die Schmerzen
Und schaltet das Gehirn fast gänzlich aus

Gestern zwang mich der Hunger von den Toten zu essen
Der Geschmack war zwar bitter, aber sonst O.K.
Die Augen des Leichnams blickten mich dabei an
Dann fraß ich auch sie, und ihre Anklage verschwand
...


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mein ich hab ja echt nichts gegen Metal oder sonstwas, aber DAS ist einfach nur krank sorry....


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich wieso?
Ich meine..guckst du Horrorfilme? Man guckt sie, weil sie einem gefallen? ^^ 

Edit
Hier mal noch nen Beispiel, was vllt unter Deathrap läuft?
Six feet under feat Ice Cube (oder Ice T , irgendwas kaltes halt..)
Und hey,es gefällt mir sogar *g*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1lhyxRF-oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

das lied mit six feet under und dem anderen ist gar nicht mal so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Six feet under feat Ice Cube (oder Ice T , irgendwas kaltes halt..)



oder vanilla ice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

Ich guck auch nicht jeden Horrofilm, Filme wie SAW und Co. ist einfach nur der letzte Dreck... und wer das intelligent und "eloquent" findet hat meiner Meinung nach nicht alle Tassen im Schrank o.O


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2010)

Oder kommt nervlich einfach damit klar und kann das mit sich vereinbaren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja..das einzige was ich auch damit aussagen wollte, war, dass ich mit dem Horrorrap und Konsorten klarkomme
Wenn mir das Leute, wie der Taktlose Nerd, nicht unter die Nase reiben.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oder kommt nervlich einfach damit klar und kann das mit sich vereinbaren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag ja auch nicht das meine Meinung das ultimative ist, ich sag nur ich find die Texte krank das ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem hör ich eher Musik mit wirklichem Inhalt, also nicht fiktiven Texten oder so ;>


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2010)

Naja gibt ja dann noch die Geschichten die passiert sind:

http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/eisregen/wundwasser.html#6
der dazugehörige Typ -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrei_Romanowitsch_Tschikatilo

http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/eisregen/blutbahnen.html#5
Naja der Amoklauf sollte wohl jedem noch bekannt sein

Da hättest du dann etwas nicht fiktives *g*

(Aber ich hör mal auf hier,sonst bekomm ich wieder Haue von Lillyan)


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, was an SAW eleoquent sein soll.



Lies meinen Post nochmal genau... ich sag ja das genau gar nix dran eloquent oder sonstwas ist..... höchstens geisteskrank oder so...


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Shaxul (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich dass soweit richtig verstanden habe, verfolgen z.B. Rapper wie Necro ein ähnliches textliches Konzept, wie das im Death Metal der Fall ist (er selbst kommt ja auch ursprünglich aus der Ecke). Ich seh' das Problem mit den "kranken" Texten nicht. Im Death Metal finden's doch auch alle toll.
Außerdem können solche morbiden Horrortexte durchaus positive Effekte haben, wie das bei Horrorliteratur im Allgemeinen der Fall ist.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (2. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Fiqqsaw (15. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Kannst du anscheinend auch nicht. ICP sind zwar ganz lustig, aber wirklich gut kann man sie kaum nennen. Und Necro und schlechtes Beispiel... Necro ist nicht nur einer der besten Horrorcore-Rapper, sondern auch einer der besten Amerikanischen Rapper.
> 
> Psychocore gibt es übrigens nicht wirklich, da Gewalt- und Splatter-Texte auch im Horrorocre abgedechkt sind. Ist ein Pseudo-Genre, wie z.B. auch Viking Metal. Dass es um Gewalt und Abschlachten geht, macht die Texte nicht umbedingt schlechter.



ICP ist eine der Gruppen, die Horrorcore "salonfähig" gemacht haben, Psychopathic Records ist DAS Label für amerikanischen Horrorcore. Soviel Dazu. Necro...najaMan kann über ihn sagen was man will. Die einen finden ihn geil, die anderen derbe scheisse. Ich zähle mich da zu letzterem, ich komme auf seinen Flow und seien Stimme einfach nicht klar. Trotzdem ist er nicht unbedingt ein gutes Beispiel, er macht zwar astreinen Horrorcore, spielt aber keine Schlüsselrolle inder Szene, bei deutschem Horrorcore nennst du ja auch zuerst Basstard und nicht die 4.9.0 Gang.

Psychocore hat sich als Begriff eingebürgert. Genauso wie Viking Metal oder Emo oder...oder...oder...

Wacken.


----------

